# Horse racing and stock market



## stargazer (20 March 2008)

Hi 

Does anyone play the horses like the stock market.  Is it possible to protect risk with horseracing etc.   No tax in horseracing needs to be paid.

Cheers
SG


----------



## So_Cynical (21 March 2008)

Hi Stargazer...i assume u know "Stargazer" was a good, Tommy smith horse?

Anyway..while the share market and the horses are both punting...there
2 very different things, with many different variables.

I like to think of the share market as a race that never ends.


----------



## kingie_d (21 March 2008)

I suppose you could use stockmarket trading rules (position sizing and reward/risk management) at the track.
Treat each race like a trade. 

eg:
Only risk 2% per race/trade: if you had $100 to blow at the races then only "risk" $2 per race. $1 for win and $1 place 
Make sure that your potential risk/reward was more than 2:1: 10 to 1 for win and 3 to 1 for a place. 
Horse comes first = $10 + $3 = $13 = 13:2 r/r
or Horse places = $3 = 3:2 r/r

You could use your knowledge of the horses records at that track, at that distance, in those conditions etc as your analysis to work out your entry (which horse).

I might give it a try next time I'm at the pub


----------



## tigerboi (21 March 2008)

Both are a gamble but very different strategies are required in regards to
the parameters used in horse racing such
as track,jockey,distance,trainer,trackwork,barrier manners,on the speed horse like a vo rogue or a swooper like super impose.

Theres your greater reward v risk, for example the doncaster is soon.
can weekend hussler(beaten in the caulfield guineas at 1600m)come to
sydney to win it with 57.5kg for a 3 year old at say odds of 3/1  favourite.
                                          or
swick (trained by bart cummings) who has a brilliant sprint from 1200-1400m,but can never get the 1600m,say even with 56.5kg,1 less than
weekend hussler he will probably struggle in the last 200m,so there is one
match up,plus 18 others in the field.

One thing to know about the randwick 1600m,its the toughest in australia
it is usually won by a strong staying type such as super impose
who won 2 doncasters & 2 epsoms,personally i would back bart cummings
to get swick at around 8/1 in the doncaster to get the 1600m...TB

Watch for bart cummings to unearth a star 3 year old in this years AJC
derby 2400m,so that he can go onto give him his 12th melbourne cup
in the first tuesday in november...

Swick...good hope in the doncaster...winning the salinger at 10/1,thanks


----------



## stargazer (22 March 2008)

Follow the handicapper.

Cheers
SG


----------



## So_Cynical (22 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Both are a gamble but very different strategies are required in regards to
> the parameters used in horse racing such
> as track,jockey,distance,trainer,trackwork,barrier manners,on the speed horse like a vo rogue or a swooper like super impose.
> 
> ...




Mate, watch them Kiwis in the Sydney easter carnival...they have a great record.


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

Do you mean princess coup the mare that barts horse sirmione(jbc) smashed in the aussie cup!!last spring i tipped sirmione elsewhere then he got the soft track in the mckinnon at 80/1,bart cummings deadset genius 
horseman...if you follow jbc closely like i do go here...http://www.bartcummings.com.au/

The kiwi raiders of past years ive won heaps on let me see,bonecrusher
rough habit(his 2nd stradbroke was a great ride from the pumper),
lets elope($5,000 into $1.5m,after the caul.cup iwas going 50% all up
she won another 6 great memories,even got a scrap book on her!)

Ethereal,doriemus,empire rose(she was trained by jbc in '86 when 5th
to at talaq,with the great kiwi steaming home for 4th),van der hum
in '76 was a jumper in the cup at 33/1,then the down pour into 9/2
with bobby skelton up got the cash.

arwon ex kiwi 78 cup,handbrake harry white(4 cups 74-79),the phantom,
surfers paradise,horlicks,veandercross(still got my caul,cup ticket...
shane dyes garbage ride)press ask john wheeler:do you think he will run
3200m?he just ran it ask shane dye..classic,must start a tipping thread

The kiwi's breed all the cup winners they have the english style breeding
with staying the go,us aussies breed the sqibs up to 1600m...TB


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 March 2008)

The animal betting organisation is always looking for new fish to feed on.They employ many tactics to swing those caught in certain directions.They may let the pool swell to a size that is ready for harvesting and haul the net in.The pool is then released and those who want to continue (keep trying to win) will be their focus to draw new fish into the pool.*Effectively, those caught are tagged and monitored*.

Once the race is over you don`t get your money back.It is gone BUT the trap is trying to win it back.This is what these parasites (the betting organisations) prey on.The weak minded individuals.The biggest illusion of all is when they have you think you can beat them.


----------

